# I assume I can't use this one



## Daniel0012 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi, just starting to work with REW, hopefully not too stupid question, just wanna be sure?
Enclosed you find the result from the soundcart calibration measurement from my build-in soundcard, Asuume with the drop-off @ 33 Hz can't use it for full range measurement?

Txs


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

You can normally compensate for rolloff. I don't see why you couldn't use this for full-range work. Even down to 33hz would get you most of the area where eq is applied.


----------



## Daniel0012 (Sep 30, 2010)

txs for your qucik reply, can I measure down to 15%20 Hz as well with this one? I am mostly looking to configre my cinema room better, looking for room-modes and what to do on bass-traps, etc.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

There is something very wrong with that measurement, unfortunately. The oscillation in the middle of the plot might be due to an interruption in the signal, and it drops sharply at 6kHz! Definitely something odd with the setup or the soundcard mode.


----------

